# International Calling from UAE



## as02

Hi All,

I recently moved here to Dubai with my husband. I am wondering are there any calling cards cheaper to call India and US apart from the Wasel cards. In particular any Iphone apps that will bring a respite on this heavy cost?

Thanks
AS


----------



## zin

Try Nimbuzz.


----------



## rsinner

I find Du to be quite cheap. 75 fils a minute to India, and that too for my prepaid subscription if I recharge with 100 Dhs, I get 150 Dhs of talktime. So this works out to be 50 fils a minute. Still more expensive compared to calling cards from say US to India, but won't break the bank either.


----------



## webmongaz

Excuse my ignorance but why do people still use/purchase phone cards with the likes of Skype/Facetime/MSN video etc available for free?


----------



## Vento

Nit everyone have wifi access all the time


----------



## bubble_boy

webmongaz said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why do people still use/purchase phone cards with the likes of Skype/Facetime/MSN video etc available for free?


Often times, family back home are a bit technologically challenged. My grandparents are still trying to figure out how to work a very basic cellphone. 

I use my Du landline to make international calls. Works out cheap enough for someone like me who doesn't make all that many calls.


----------



## webmongaz

My grandparents are the same, they don't even have a cell phone! I use skype to call heir land line and pay 4 British pounds per month for unlimited usage!


----------



## Jynxgirl

For calling back to the usa land line numbers, if you are not going to go through skype or yahoo or any of the other online means, go look at the international calling plans. Skype and all the other services are nearly the same at like $.23/.84 a minute, but I signed up and in super off peak is like $.16 or so a minute. The super off peak best rates end up being daytime back in the usa, so works out well enough. Free to sign up except the text to 1010 and is on there until you change it.


----------



## as02

Thanks everyone. Is skype totally allowed here? Some people told me if caught one could be fined upto 10,000 DHS.Is that true? Also right now when I try to dial the call gets disconnected. Could it be because I am staying at a hotel and they have a strict No VOIP policy?

Thanks all.


----------



## Jynxgirl

as02 said:


> Thanks everyone. Is skype totally allowed here? Some people told me if caught one could be fined upto 10,000 DHS.Is that true? Also right now when I try to dial the call gets disconnected. Could it be because I am staying at a hotel and they have a strict No VOIP policy?
> 
> Thanks all.


It isnt allowed... so your computer to a phone number somewhere, will not work. Some people do not have issues but mine do not work on etisilat network at one location I frequent, and du network in my apartment. so ??? to that. Skype to skype, msn to msn, yahoo to yahoo.. direct voice chatting work. 

People use a work around to make it work. Because it technically not legal nor illegal, but frowned upon in an illegal way, it is not allowed to be discussed here. Do a search on the net.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Jynxgirl said:


> It isnt allowed... so your computer to a phone number somewhere, will not work. Some people do not have issues but mine do not work on etisilat network at one location I frequent, and du network in my apartment. so ??? to that. Skype to skype, msn to msn, yahoo to yahoo.. direct voice chatting work.
> 
> People use a work around to make it work. Because it technically not legal nor illegal, but frowned upon in an illegal way, it is not allowed to be discussed here. Do a search on the net.


What jynx said. There are ways around that can't be discussed here and often need to be sorted out when you are outside the UAE. Skype is vey good for calling landlines. 

I also used to use viber on my iPhone but that doesn't seem to work very well for the last couple of months...


----------



## zin

Nimbuzz is not blocked. Neither is ActionVOIP. Problem is getting to the website in the first place to download the apps.


----------

